# Masterbuilt XL cover?



## coastie6 (Sep 10, 2011)

Anyone found something off-the-shelf that will work?

Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 10, 2011)

Have you checked Home Depot & Lowe's. They stock a bunch of generic covers.


----------



## coastie6 (Sep 10, 2011)

Yep, either too small or way too big.


----------



## jimmyjames (Oct 2, 2011)

fits mine to a Tee, the other option was the MB one for $40+


----------



## smokin brother (Apr 3, 2012)

4x8 tarp it works for me


----------



## schmitzmoke (Apr 7, 2012)

Try this, I just ordered it from WallyMart. The measurements fit over the main body but not the legs. I dont understand why its so difficult to find a cover for this unit,,, I just bought mine from Sam's online. I gave up the Off Set Brinkman, too much work fiddling with temps. Tomorrow wil be my first smoke, 2 Butts have been rubbed and are in the fridge waiting for the smoke! 

Model No.:CBC1232COVShipping Weight (in pounds):3.3Product in Inches (L x W x H):30.3 x 26.2 x 36.4Walmart No.:001622462
CASE00273859 - Refine this tag to fix the issue that variable 'row' cannot be shared to the source page(e.g. specification.jsp).The default scope is page for the variables in tags, so the source page cannot get the calculated row from out side.Date:09/03/2010Changes Notes:1. Changed the attribute "row" to "inputRow"2. Add a new attribute "targetVar", which is used to share the calculated row to source page.3. Add one variable with alias "row", which is derived from "targetVar" attribute. The variable name shouldbe the same as the value of "targetVar" attribute. That means when we operate this variable in tags, it willbe shared to the same named variable in source page.http://www.walmart.com/ip/UniFlame-...gMethod=Recommendation:wm:RecentlyViewedItems


----------



## alanp (Apr 8, 2012)

Char-Broil 4335292 Vertical Smoker Cover, got mine on Amazon $15 fits perfect


----------



## schmitzmoke (Apr 8, 2012)

AlanP said:


> Char-Broil 4335292 Vertical Smoker Cover, got mine on Amazon $15 fits perfect




And this one fits? The size seemed small and I worried about the handles making it too tight. The on the I got from Wally Mart was $19 bucks with $0 shipping.

I'll remember this one in case the one I bought gets eaten up by the summer sun here in Florida.


----------



## couger78 (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes, indeed it does. Like as if it was made_ specifically for_ the XL.

Kevin


----------



## bdnannac (Jun 13, 2012)

Couger78 said:


> Yes, indeed it does. Like as if it was made_ specifically for_ the XL.
> 
> Kevin


Just got that one from Amazon too.  Wow it really fits perfect.  Feels like it is solid too.


----------



## msaunders (Apr 7, 2013)

Add me to the list of people who purchased this cover for this smoker and love it.  It fits perfectly and held up to a tough ND winter.  I haven't had it on for a summer yet, so I'm not sure how it will weather, but it seems people are happy with it.

-Mike


----------



## fire in the hole (Apr 7, 2013)

You can also go to wally world and get a box of plastic construction bags. They fit perfectly, used one and it lasted all summer. My son bought me a MB cover for Christmas......so I guess I have to use it.


----------



## barnesski1 (Apr 7, 2013)

www.basspro.com/...*Hickory*-*Series*...*Smoker*-*Covers*/.../10227294/

This is the one I have for mine.  The large size square cover actually comes with a picture of the Masterbuilt for an example.  Great heavy canvas fits like a glove.  Good luck.


----------



## barnesski1 (Apr 7, 2013)

Actually try this link.


----------

